# Preparing a Printhead for Storage?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi guys

How does one prepare a printhead for prolonged storage?

I've purchased a spare Epson 4880 printhead and wish to keep it for that rainy day.

John


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Stitch-Up said:


> Hi guys
> 
> How does one prepare a printhead for prolonged storage?
> 
> ...





If it's a brand new printhead, in the box, then you can just store it in a dry location without any issues.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

equipmentzone said:


> If it's a brand new printhead, in the box, then you can just store it in a dry location without any issues.
> 
> Harry
> Equipment Zone


Thanks Harry, what if it's a printhead I've removed from a printer?

John


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Stitch-Up said:


> Thanks Harry, what if it's a printhead I've removed from a printer?
> 
> John




Much different story. A printhead taken out from a printer has to be thoroughly flushed with cleaning solution. If any ink is left inside you will have a clogged head.


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks again Harry. I think my printhead has gone u/s! It's not firing on channel 5 (LK) and I've done just about everything to ensure it's nothing else.  I plan fitting a new head - last resort.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Stitch-Up said:


> Thanks again Harry. I think my printhead has gone u/s! It's not firing on channel 5 (LK) and I've done just about everything to ensure it's nothing else.



Do you have any ink showing on your nozzle check for that channel?


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Just the very faintest Harry:



















I've replaced the damper.
Drawn ink right through into the damper.
Flushed the head
New capping seal
Power cleans
Simple cleans
blah, blah, blah

John


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Stitch-Up said:


> Just the very faintest Harry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you didn't get any lines then there is a chance it might be a problem with the printhead ribbon cable. If it's printing something in that channel then it's more likely a clogged channel. if you already tried flushing and cleaning then, hate to say it, you probably have to replace the printhead.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

equipmentzone said:


> ..... if you already tried flushing and cleaning then, hate to say it, you probably have to replace the printhead.
> 
> Harry
> Equipment Zone


I hate to say it too Harry - I think it's the printhead too  I don't know why it would have gone but I think a replacemnt will work, if it doesn't then I have a spare.

I'm awaiting delivery of a replacement. Not changed one before - any tips?

John


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Stitch-Up said:


> I hate to say it too Harry - I think it's the printhead too  I don't know why it would have gone but I think a replacemnt will work, if it doesn't then I have a spare.
> 
> I'm awaiting delivery of a replacement. Not changed one before - any tips?
> 
> John




I have attached a pdf instruction sheet for changing out the printhead on the Blazer PRO Printers that we sell, which use the same print engine as the NeoFlex you have.


Harry
Equipment Zone
_


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Flush with syringe? What solution did you use? Call John at office Tuesday. He will suggest more solutions to try before gave up on her. Here in USA is BBQ/Beer day Labor day!
Thx Harry! When is your party time?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Yeah, flushed with syringe several times Peter.

This is the fluid I used









Spoken to John & Leo - I think I've exhausted all possibilities so a new printhead _might _be the answer, if it's not, I'll have a spare 

Happy Labor Day - how come you guys can't spell


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Why is the DuPont Cleaning Solution green?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

John, Another option is to draw cleaning fluid in the other direction. In a very shallow tray (I've used a dog-food can cover with lip trimmed off) you can place the face of the head in 2mm of liquid, let is rest, and draw gently up into a syringe. Rinse and repeat.

I got an extra 6 months out of a clogged head once after all else failed. 

I learned it here....on TSF


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

zoom_monster said:


> John, Another option is to draw cleaning fluid in the other direction. In a very shallow tray (I've used a dog-food can cover with lip trimmed off) you can place the face of the head in 2mm of liquid, let is rest, and draw gently up into a syringe. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> I got an extra 6 months out of a clogged head once after all else failed.
> 
> I learned it here....on TSF


This works great, John. Be sure to clean the syringe with distilled water before using it to flush by pushing fluid in.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

John how long did that print head last you? How heavy have you been printing? Both of mine are going strong, but I'm coming up on a year soon so I'm gonna have to start thinking about having some spares on hand.

I think this is the longest I've gone on any machine without replacing a print head! Thank goodness for the robustness of the 4880, coupled with a good closed ink system.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

kevrokr said:


> This works great, John. Be sure to clean the syringe with distilled water before using it to flush by pushing fluid in.


 Yes. Good advice. I actually use a damper attached to tubing for this operation. you don't want to re-introduce any "boulders" back into the ink chambers.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guys, I'll certaily give it a try.

My NeoFlex really needs to be worked harder! My day job is just crazy at the moment - yesterday I started at 7am and finished at 11pm. Do that for a few weeks and it sorta exhausts you.

I can gently push cleaning fluid through the channel and all seems to be okay - could there still be a blockage?

I did buy the Jet Genie for just this eventuality but, it never really was developed correctly so I've not used it. Shame really because it looked promising. Fred has been entirely helpful but I think he's moved on to other ventures.

Cheers

john


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

Simple Green has worked wonders for me. My r1900 head has been blocked (white lines) twice due to some bad ink and Simple Green dissolved the ink and completely removed the clog. I did as Ian advised, pulling the fluid from the nozzle plate into the syringe. Both times my clog was NOT in the nozzle plate, but in the plastic housing that the dampers connect to. I'm not familiar with the 4800 head, but I was able to remove 3 screws and separate the head and circuit board from the plastic housing. This allowed me to work on my clog without hurting the actual nozzle plate and circuit board. Once the white lines were clear, I flushed with distilled water, put it all back together, and it works like a brand new head. My first head that was supposedly clogged "beyond repair" was also blocked in the plastic housing and NOT in the nozzle plate. This is why soaking the head didn't work for me, nor did trying to push fluid through since the blockage was before the nozzles. Reverse flushing should do the trick if a clog is your problem.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

zoom_monster said:


> John, Another option is to draw cleaning fluid in the other direction. In a very shallow tray (I've used a dog-food can cover with lip trimmed off) you can place the face of the head in 2mm of liquid, let is rest, and draw gently up into a syringe. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> I got an extra 6 months out of a clogged head once after all else failed.
> 
> I learned it here....on TSF


Z, using your method, do you allow the face of the printhead to rest on the tin?

Cheers

John


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Stitch-Up said:


> I did buy the Jet Genie for just this eventuality but, it never really was developed correctly so I've not used it. Shame really because it looked promising. Fred has been entirely helpful but I think he's moved on to other ventures.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> john


so...you did not use it, and Fred has moved on?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Removed my printehad 

First time at anything is always a bold move but thanks to the help from you guys, it turned out to be easier than expected.

This morning I spent a couple of hours cleaning my NeoFlex. I replaced the wiper blade & capping seal with new, cleaning out any debris. I gave everything a darn good clean before moving onto the removal of the printhead.

It was quite straightforward but I was still careful & took my time. I usually stop to take pictures along the way:

This one shows the printhead partly removed. I fixed labels to the ribbons just to make reassembly easier!











Printhead removed with tape across the dampers to prevent drying.











Printhead removed











Printhead sat submerged 2-3mm in cleaning solution.










Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## JohnL (Nov 23, 2010)

From the picture it looks as the nozzles on the nibs are plugged up. The reverse flush that everyone has been suggesting would be a good idea here.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

JohnL said:


> From the picture it looks as the nozzles on the nibs are plugged up. The reverse flush that everyone has been suggesting would be a good idea here.


I'm onto it John  Leaving it to soak overnight too. The white ink you see is from a slight spill when disconecting the rubber tube on the syringe.

Have a great holiday guys - I'll be in work at 7am AGAIN


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Stitch-Up said:


> Z, using your method, do you allow the face of the printhead to rest on the tin?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


John, 
It's not tin, it's a semi-hard plastic. On my machine I'm able to do this with the head in the carriage and on the machine. I basically un-park the head, turn off the macine, move to the center. With my CF tray under the head, I raise the platten up untill just the face is submerged. At this point I can let it sit to disolve any hard crusties. I then replace the CF with fresh and draw up into the head.

My standard CF is distilled water with a dash of Cleaning ammonia. I can also use microwaved(under 120F) distilled water, then add my ammonia for an extra boost. Good luck to you, and Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Update:

I gave the printhead a good cleaning and flushed both ways. Fitted back in my printer and there was an improvement so it seems my printhead just needs a bit more TLC. My Jet Genie printhead cleaning machine is on it's way back so I'm hoping this will clear any remaining blockages.










[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkea2711o_Q[/media]


Today, my replacement printhead arrived so, being a bit nerdy as I am, I think it looks beautiful so took some pictures 




























The printhead net of tax was £259.00 GBP delivered.

Interesting ordering process.

Last Friday, I decided I was going to buy a replacement printhead even if I could revive the original, it's good to have a spare in stock especially if, like me, you have orders to fullfil! Anyway, I rang the UK supplier to order the printhead thinking I'd get it delivered next day - how wrong I was!!

The sales guy told me he'd need the serial number of the original printhead AND the Epson printer it's fitted to. So, I got the info and emailed it back to him. I was then asked to take photographs of the serial number stickers and email those to him!! So in a hurry, I took a couple of pictures, not brilliant quality and emailed them back. It was obvious I'd missed the deadline for next day delivery.

So, to cut a long story short, the sales guys have to send the pictures to Epson for approval and the ones I'd sent, weren't clear enough for them so I had to get better ones.

The reason for all this probably isn't news to many of you but some Asian companies have 'cloned' the high-end Epson printers, ripping off Epson. The one item they can't clone is the printhead, so they've been fitting genuine Epson printheads. Epson are fighting back and will not supply Epson printheads without evidence that it's going to be fitted to a genuine Epson printer. Where this leaves other DTG printer manufacturers not using an Epson printer, I don't know. The sales guy told me it would be very unlikely they would have supplied a printhead in these circumstances unless they had an agreement with Epson. Perhaps a warning to those considering buying Epson cloned DTG printers we often see advertised very cheaply. Maybe the situation is different in the US?

When Epson approved the sale of the printhead to me, the sales guy did say that All American had a very strong relationship with Epson. I'm sure other DTG manufacturers do too, but it could be worth asking.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Update 2:

Although I improved the nozzle check by giving the printhead a clean, I still wasn't getting a perfect check, so, today, I fitted the new printhead - very Carefully 

Ran a simple clean and printed a perfect nozzle check 

Waiting for the replacement parts for my Jet Genie (on their way via Fedex) and then I'll put the old printhead in for a thorough cleaning.


----------

